# Help my feral mom hid kittens in cieling!



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

hello all im a recuer from ny and i recently found a pregnant tabby near my house so i trapped her and set up a birthing bed and food in my basement so a few days later she had 3 kittens born 6-17-12 so she was feeding them milk all seemed fine so i had a heater near kittens so they could be warm until weather warmed up. she eventually moved them under an oil tank were she was then to another room in front of bsmt....so i would bring water and food and chg litter regularly all seemed fine until one day she got scarred and ran out of room she was under a top half of a large pet carier then when i checked kittens all three appeared to have an eye infection (one eye shut) so i called my vet and told him if i could bring them right away (it was 430 pm that day) but he said he would not be at clinic till 8pm , so by then the mother cat had climbed into an open void in bsmt ceiling , so we left kittens where so we could to comeback like in 2hrs to take them to vet ,only to find out she took them and hid them somewhere in bsmt ceiling , they must be under 1st fl bathroom ,because i checked all open voids in bsmt ceiling and didnt see them or her, she did come down to eat and use litter box the next day then went back up there! ,what could i do? will the kittens eventually be walking around and jump down? they are 22 days old as of today 7-9-12......any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

All I can say is to keep putting out the food and litter - is there any way you can get more access to the area?


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

no not really you see i recently had opened up a section of basmt ceiling to run some electrical wiring and never closed it back because we were gonna do the rest of the wiring then close it up for good. but as i mentioned i looked straight across each void and didnt see them so i think she is somewere under 1st floor bathroom near tub , i can see the tub and pluming from basmt ,im hoping they will soon start meowing and walking around? because they will want hard food right? they cant stay up there fore ever... there are plenty of open holes in bsmt were they can come down when they are walking... i hope i dont have to tear off the bath tub in 1st floor bath. she may hear that and move them elsewere.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

In that case, I just suggest that you construct someting to make it easier for them to get down when the time comes.


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

yes thanx i will do that but i hope when the kittens come down they should stay down because there will be food and a whole new world to explore im just worried about their eye infection


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You need to trap mom and/or her litter. Bait a trap in the ceiling,then when they're secure, bring them down from there-before they get into real trouble. HOW do you trap a feral and her litter hiding in your ceiling? I have absolutely no idea... You live in New York,so I know this is a long shot. Do you have ANY wildlife trappers in your area? In Ytown,there's a guy named Howard Bailey,The Friendly Trapper. HE'D know what to do...


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

hmm i will try to locate him you say hes in ny? im thinking of making like a wooded plank covered in carpet and place it from that opening were she goes up and down this way when the kittens are walking they may see her going down this plank and follow her? i will take pics of basement and ceiling so you can see...


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

i dont even think the trap can fit in that area....picture a basement ceiling with a small area were the first floor tub pluming access is ,there i can see the tub and its pluming ,she has to be around that area wich is the underfloor of 1st fl bath can be accessed from basment ceiling , there are many other openings in basmt ceiling that i have not closed off untill this ordeal is done and i finish my electrical work. so they can pop out from anywere there but are limited only to that bsmt ceiling area or back to bath underfloor area , but the good thing is that i can access to see any of the areas of the ceiling in the rest of the bsmt cuz its just a sheetrock with like a 10"-12" height so i can remove any section at any time if i see or hear in kitten in that area , you would think of the entire ceiling area she desides to go under the 1st fl bath...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If you can get the kittens she'll come down. I'd aim for that. Use smelly wet food to entice the kittens close enough to grab them. If you have ceiling tiles you could remove a tile closer to them to make this easier...if not I'd be cutting another hole, carefully.

Once you've got a few kittens they'll be crying for mum. Put the kittens in a kennel, then if you can get a trap set the trap up so she has to go into the trap to see her kittens through the kennel door. Add some wet food as an extra incentive, and you should get her pretty quick.

Once you've caught her put her and kittens in a safer room! A bathroom or something that she can't escape into the walls from.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck!


----------

